# Help Please Concerning Rarety Etc.



## Rogclock (May 15, 2008)

I have an unusual Pocket watch and would value any further information on the watch.

It is a size 16, 5 yr Dennison 'Star'Case. The dial is labeled 'Thos Russell & Son', Liverpool at the bottom of the dial is 'Made in U.S.A.

On the movement it has 22017017, 17 jewels, Adjusted, 'The Russell Model', W.W.Co.Waltham, Mass U.S.A.

As I said it is size 16 and similar in layout to the 'Vanguard/ Riverside Maximus. As documented in the no 28 edition of' Complete Price Guide To Watches by Gilbert, Engle & Shugart. My watch however is not mentioned at all in this pubplication. I'm afraid I have failed in trying to get photos on to this page. But will greatly appreciate any information.

Many thanks

Rog Hilliard


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rog,

You'll find a guide to getting photos up here in the "Hints" forum, pinned at the start. Basically you need to put the picture on a website like photobucket, then link to that using the button for links along the top of the compose page. If you have a website of your own, (on any subject) you can upload pictures there and link to them also. :yes:

Hoep this helps a bit :lol:


----------



## Rogclock (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Mel,

I will give it a try.

Rog


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I am NOT an expert in the matter but if I may be so bold as to suggest that it might be a Swiss fake. You can find information about this phenomina in your guide you referenced. To my limited knowledge the American Waltham Watch Co always used AWW Co when abbreviating the inscription on the movement . Swiss fakes often used misspelling existing company names or American sounding names (often Connecticut towns) of non existing companies to seem authentic. Many watch collectors are surprised to learn that the Swiss were the early makers of fake watches. This watches are still collectible.


----------



## Rogclock (May 15, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I am NOT an expert in the matter but if I may be so bold as to suggest that it might be a Swiss fake. You can find information about this phenomina in your guide you referenced. To my limited knowledge the American Waltham Watch Co always used AWW Co when abbreviating the inscription on the movement . Swiss fakes often used misspelling existing company names or American sounding names (often Connecticut towns) of non existing companies to seem authentic. Many watch collectors are surprised to learn that the Swiss were the early makers of fake watches. This watches are still collectible.


Thanks Bill.

I tend to agree with you. That is why I am posing the question to a wider forum. To see if anybody else has come across one of these.

Rog Hilliard


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Aaron Lufkin Dennison was an American who helped found what was to become the Waltham Watch Co, He came to United Kingdom and set up the Dennison Watch Case Co. and cased many of the exported watches made by the Waltham.

Start: End:

First:	22017001 Last:	22017225

Model:	1908	Name:

Material:	A Grade:	No. 635,

Size:	16	Size:	16

Plate:	3/4	Plate:

Jewelling: Jewels:	17

Balance: Bal:	Pat. Reg. - Breg. HS

Style:	HC	Style:	Htg.

Comment:	96

Source: Date:

Jim Carroll


----------

